# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

I got this online thinking it was some sort of old timey drill press but now I can see the chuck does not lower it just rotates. I still think it's really neat. But I haven't a clue what it was used for. I had thought one handle rotates the chuck and the other lowers it but nope both just turn. Other then the wood it's in pretty good shape I should be able to clean it up easily if I replace the wood bits.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Another angle.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Possibly for a grinding/sharpening wheel? :smile:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

It's a hand-crank lathe for peeling carrots.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Bottle cap tool?


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

That, my friend is the business end of an Antique Butter Churn.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

A little more info on the item if you would like.

http://ancientpoint.com/inf/91946-a...ter_churn_with_cast_iron_works_primitive.html


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

afx beat me to it... looks like a butter churn to me.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome! Wow was I off :laughing: thank you guys so much


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Know this will be a long shot but do you guys have any more info on this guy? I'd still like to clean it up. Considering most of the parts are wood I should be able to build most of it easily if I can get the measurements. Do you guys perhaps know a company name or someone who has one?


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is a start
http://www.daveswick.com/130420listing.html
First pic
and here
http://dairyantiques.com/Metal_Butter_Churns.html
Known as a Challenge Churn made by Mason


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a couple here.Although they are smaller I'll snap a couple pics so you can see what's in the box.It will be tomorrow.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

You guys rock! I can't wait to get started!


----------

